# iPhone 3G Dish app ands freezing



## mdewitt

Just got the 922 and have some questions and problems.

1) There are both the Dish Remote Access app (free) and the Sling App ($30) in the itunes app store. Which is preferred or works better with 922? (I think i read that the Dish app replaced the Sling app for the 922)

2) I have an iPhone 3G model and using the Dish Remote Access iphone app, I get a lot of screen freezing even on my local wifi. I may just need to upgrade my in house network speed. Same problem over 3G network though. Is this common or possibly just my old model phone?

3) Watching online on my home PC I also get freezing and sputtering mostly on any quality above Good and sometimes on Better. The streaming speed on my PC Sling screen can go up to 7MB but HD quality will not play without major sputtering.

Thanks

My Internet connection speed usually tests at 15Mb down and 2.5Mb up

Admittedly my home network is a mess. My cable modem goes to a netgear router which goes to a 10/100 hub to the receiver


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hi...

I believe the last updates to the SlingPlayer app disabled support for the 922... so I think the only option now is to use the free Dish Remote Access app... which frankly is better than having to pay (unless you already have).

On the other front...

Your network speed sounds sufficient... Is it possible that you are doing other things that are slowing down your network? I know sometimes I have a PC in another room that is downloading something like an O/S update that I don't know about and is slowing down things.

What firmware on your iPhone? I have an iPad, iPhone 3G, and iPhone 4... I found that the iPhone 3G ran MUCH SLOWer when it went to iOS 4.x than it had with 3.x... and I honestly can't say that I've tried Slinging on my iPHone 3G since getting the iPhone 4 and iPad anyway.


----------



## mdewitt

iPhone 3G firmware is 4.2.1, which seems to be the fastest release since the iOS 3.x versions. I would say that I have tried to view remotely enough times that the odds that something else was uploading/downloading at the same time each time are slim. I've also tried at all hours of the day and night. I've always wondered how much traffic is coming in and out of the 922 when it's not slinging anything. With all of the on demand stuff downloading all the time. I'll have to try connecting both the receiver and pc directly to the router just to troubleshoot a little.

Should I even be expecting flawless HD streaming on my home network from 922 to a PC? It seems like it should for the price.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I don't know about flawless... that might be expecting too much... BUT it sounds like your experience is far away from that.

I'll have to try my old iPhone 3G and see if I have similar experiences to you. I know my iPad and iPhone 4 seemed fine last I was aware... so I'm leaning now towards it just being the older 3G phone being slow.

I can tell a HUGE difference just turning on my iPhone 3G vs my iPhone 4... much less running graphic/cpu-intensive apps... so I wouldn't be surprised to find that the 3G just can't handle it anymore.

Are you having the same experience on SD vs HD channels? and have you tried changing the quality settings (I seem to remember some settings) on the iPhone playback?


----------



## mdewitt

I have tried the SD quality option. It helps a little but it is still very unwatchable. I think what I'll do is have a friend with an iPhone 4 or an iPad try it from my DVR and see how that works Sounds like a good place to start. That will at least give me a reason to upgrade


Thanks for the help on this


----------

